# MTD Yard Machines Weed Eater Won't Run Without Choke



## jhendery (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a 28cc yard machines gas trimmer with a walbro WT 682 carburetor.

At this stage the trimmer will start and only run toggling between full and half choke with full throttle.

I replaced the fuel filter, gas lines, primer bulb, carburetor gasket, spark plug and same response. I also switched carburetors and experienced the same results.

When I move choke lever to off the engine stalls. It seems to run the best with half choke but eventually I need to toggle to full choke or the engine will stall. All this with full throttle.

The carburetor has been cleaned with carburetor cleaner.

I replaced the fuel. THe mixture is good.

Any ideas what next?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you checked the spark arrestor is clean?


----------



## jhendery (Jun 3, 2012)

CCT said:


> Have you checked the spark arrestor is clean?


Not sure if there is a spark arrestor. I will check ...


----------



## jhendery (Jun 3, 2012)

jhendery said:


> Not sure if there is a spark arrestor. I will check ...


Turns out the spark arrestor seats into the muffler. It looks fine. But cleaned it with gas anyway.

Same results. 

Will run on half choke without throttle and eventually dies.

The only way the engine will stay running is to toggle between full and half choke with full throttle. No choke and the engine dies.


----------

